# Kings around gulf state pier



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone know if there has been any kings or spanish showing up around the gulf state pier yet??? if its too rough out might hit the octagon this weekend..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think they are one of the only piers in the area to be getting any kings lately.


----------



## penn850 (Mar 21, 2013)

Whats biting at 3mb area


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

yea JD i heard they caught a few last week.. they caught several flounder this a.m. and a couple spanish from what i was jst told


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

No kings caught (or seen) there in the past week.
But they will be back ;-)


----------

